# Pick your poison



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

This is something I came up with for fun again. Compare various composers to various stimulants/depressants (legal/illegal). (This is related to their musical style, not really lifestyles)

I'll start with one to begin. Things can be doubled if you have proof 

Prokofiev- caffeine


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

Chopin - cigarettes

Berlioz - LSD

Debussy, Ravel - more LSD

Prokofiev - VOOOODKAAAAAAAA

Wagner - cocaine 

Szymanowski - opium


----------



## Jules141 (Nov 20, 2009)

Prokofiev is definately vodka! Some of his symphonic movements epitomize drunken drearyness.


----------



## Serge (Mar 25, 2010)

Bruckner – grass (You don’t really need any.)
Mahler – prozac (You definitely need some.)
Shostakovich - dimedrol.


----------



## Sebastian (Jun 18, 2010)

Liszt: Speed
Glazunov: Heroin


----------



## Edward Elgar (Mar 22, 2006)

Beethoven - Steroids
Shostakovich - Vodka
Satie - Weed
Tchaikovsky - Sugar
Stravinsky - Pan-Galactic Gargle-Blaster


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Sebastian said:


> Glazunov: Heroin


Hey!! My kind of drug!

So you really think Prokofiev is vodka huh? I guess when Prokofiev is especially bitter, then that's so.

Rachmaninoff- wine


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

> So you really think Prokofiev is vodka huh? I guess when Prokofiev is especially bitter, then that's so.


Not bitter at all, I don't know what you drink but it's definitely not real vodka if you find it bitter


----------



## Charon (Sep 8, 2008)

Beethoven - Steroids
Stravinsky - Vodka
Handel - White wine
Bach - Caffeine


----------



## Earthling (May 21, 2010)

Bach: Beer
Mozart: Wine
Beethoven: Hard liquor

Varese: Crack


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

Aramis - Morphine

Earthling - Cyanide

I think fellow members Aramis and Earthling are composers, too. This is a fun thread, right?


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

Huilunsoittaja said:


> This is something I came up with for fun again. Compare various composers to various stimulants/depressants (legal/illegal). (This is related to their musical style, not really lifestyles)
> 
> I'll start with one to begin. Things can be doubled if you have proof
> 
> Prokofiev- caffeine


I have a better idea, Huilunsoittaja. Why don't you start a new thread to compare various composers with various mass murderers? Like say, Wagner - Hitler, Shostakovich - Stalin. Fun thread, right? Cigarettes and other drugs listed above kill people, too. Fun thread, right?


----------



## Earthling (May 21, 2010)

HA! You would think Copland would be "cyanide":

"If a young man in his twenties can compose a piece like that, by the time he is thirty he should be ready to commit murder." (Walter Damrosch)


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

D. Scarlatti: Nitrous Oxide (a.k.a. laughing gas)

Vaughan-Williams: a nice dram of single malt scotch whiskey, neat.

Brahms: beer from the world's oldest brewery Ubermeisterbladderbursterbrau.

Holst: 70% cocoa with a sip of Vaughan-Williams' scotch.

Shostakovich: Zoloft (anti-anxiety medication and don't ask me how I know that.)

Schoenberg: general anesthesia (required for listening)


----------



## Earthling (May 21, 2010)

Philip Glass: Lithium


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

HarpsichordConcerto said:


> I have a better idea, Huilunsoittaja. Why don't you start a new thread to compare various composers with various mass murderers? Like say, Wagner - Hitler, Shostakovich - Stalin. Fun thread, right? Cigarettes and other drugs listed above kill people, too. Fun thread, right?


I'm not promoting drugs...

Perhaps I'm promoting the conceit (comparison of 2 unlikely things) of composers and drugs, since it seems to me a lot of people treat them like drugs.


----------



## Rondo (Jul 11, 2007)

Beethoven- scotch 
Grieg- Chardonnay
Bruckner - Merlot
Grainger - cocaine
Schoenberg - Thunderbird
Debussy - opium
Bartok - amphetamines


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

Yes music is like a drug for many of us here. But (obviously) it's not harmful or fatal (as a matter of fact, it's good). But it can be very addictive (I'm especially finding this with live concerts - don't have enough money but I want to go to virtually everything I find out about). Maybe ignorance is bliss & in my non-concert going/collecting decade, I was fortunate not to be bitten by this bug.

Anyway, here's my contribution:

Vaughan Williams - Earl Grey Tea
Rachmaninov - long black coffee
Varese - short black coffee
Puccini or Verdi- cappuccino
Sibelius or Bruckner - Red wine
Bartok or Varese - Spirits
Saint-Saens - cocktails
Mozart or Haydn - White wine
Beethoven - Beer
Szymanowski (& Zemlinsky?) - Marijuana
Ligeti - Cigarettes (with his works, I also have to listen to another one more...)
J.S.Bach or Handel - Pipe
Piazzolla - Cigar
J. Strauss II - Champagne
Rimsky-Korsakov - Chai (Spicy Indian tea)
Hovhaness - Latte


----------



## Conor71 (Feb 19, 2009)

A bit of repitition with other posters but some of these are so apt :

Bach: Caffeine
Beethoven: Booze
Bruckner: Opium
Mahler: Grass
Mozart: Speed
Schoenberg: LSD
Shostakovich: Nicotine


----------



## Chris (Jun 1, 2010)

Martinu - amphetamines and itching powder


----------



## Fsharpmajor (Dec 14, 2008)

Mozart - Sunny Delight
Sibelius - ice water


----------



## Il Seraglio (Sep 14, 2009)

Schubert - Barbiturates
Wagner - Cocaine
Penderecki - a bad reaction to cannabis (anxiety, paranoia)
Haydn - Lithium
Gesualdo - Heroin
Debussy - Red wine
Bach - MDMA
Beethoven - Ale


----------



## jurianbai (Nov 23, 2008)

no want mentioned hyper sex addiction?


----------



## JAKE WYB (May 28, 2009)

Vaughan Williams is neither whiskey nor earl grey tea - he is a good local Herefordshire *Cider*

I would say Bax is a highland malt whiskey - good and warming in moderation


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

jurianbai said:


> no want mentioned hyper sex addiction?


I think we'll just stick to depressant/stimulant _substances_...


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

This ad keeps appearing at the top of this page (probably only here in Australia?). It's pretty appropriate (except I mentioned tea earlier, that's not really a drug, but I got carried away thinking of beverages, alcoholic & non-alcoholic):

*Drugs. What Will They Do?*
Hard facts about Cocaine & other dangerous drugs online here! 
www.drugs.health.gov.au


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Earthling said:


> Bach: Beer
> Mozart: Wine
> Beethoven: Hard liquor
> 
> Varese: Crack


wow hard stuff.........................


----------



## Capeditiea (Feb 23, 2018)

Beethoven - Steriods
Mahler - Dabs
Brahms - Cannabis
Sorabji - LSD
Dvorak - Opium
Weber - Ecstacy 
Messiaen - Shrooms.


----------

